# [ 2014 ] Getting Rid of Your DRI Timeshare



## Zephyr88 (May 8, 2014)

Lately I have received several Private Messages asking me how I got rid of my timeshare weeks.  So I thought I would publicly post what I responded to all those who contacted me privately…

Through the TUG MarketPlace ads, I was able to sell my DRI deeded week in Kauai (2-br oceanfront annual floating), and also give away my DRI deeded week in San Diego (2-br high season floating).  I was able to quickly and easily sell the Kauai week, but it took three weeks for someone to actually take the San Diego week. 

I inherited both deeded weeks, and never paid any upfront money for them.  So it was easy for me to give away the San Diego week for nothing, just to be rid of it.  My parents originally purchased the timeshares in 1998 for family vacations, and I inherited them in 2007.  So I’ve had good use of them for 16 years, and was growing tired of DRI and timeshares.  My spouse and I prefer having more flexibility in planning our vacations.

However, if you aren’t able to sell or give away your timeshare in the TUG MarketPlace, and you are eager to be rid of it, then you might contact Donate for a Cause and get a quote (www.donateforacause.org).  I researched this just in case I wasn’t able to off-load the San Diego week with in a month.

If Donate for a Cause is willing to transfer title of your timeshare in to their name, they will ask you to sign a contract and pay around $1500 to $2000 at the time of deed transfer. They will also want all maintenance fees paid and usage of the current years’ week. You will be able to choose whether you want to actually donate the week (only advisable if it has decent resale value) or if you just want to transfer title without donating. The fee will also be lower if you don't donate, as they only have to transfer the title once, not twice.  So if you aren’t able to sell or give your timeshare away, it may be worth the fee to you just to be out from under the timeshare obligation… something only you can decide.

Wishing all of you who want out from under your DRI timeshare much success!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 8, 2014)

Congrats on getting rid of your timeshares and thank you for sharing your story!

as long as you are aware the "tax deduction" for a timeshare you have to pay to give away is completely bogus.

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/can_I_donate_my_timeshare_and_get_a_tax_deduction.html


----------

